# Seit drei Tagen morgens leichte Schaumbildung erkennbar



## Friedel01 (15. Juni 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

seit drei Tagen ist uns aufgefallen, dass "nur" morgens eine leichte Schaumbildung auf bzw. am Rand zu erkennen ist.

Wir sind uns nicht sicher woher oder warum dies nur morgens der Fall ist...?

Hat jemand dieses Phänomen auch schonmal gehabt?

Wir machen jede Woche einen 10%igen Wasserwechsel (Quellwasser). Dies aber schon seitdem die Technik (seit 2,5 Monaten) läuft.

Kurz nochmal die Eckdaten:
Teichgröße ca. 32 Kubikmeter.
Schwerkraft gefiltertes System.
Luftheber-Technik.
20 Koi's ca. 16-20cm.

Anbei habe ich mal ein Video erstellt, damit ihr seht wie es morgens am Teich aussieht.




_View: https://youtu.be/M6kqLHv5DcI_


P.S
Ja, ich habe noch keine Teichumrandung, die mal aus Terrassendielen gebaut wird ;-)


Gruß
Friedel


----------



## tosa (15. Juni 2016)

Hall Friedel,

Das dürfte Eiweiß sein, wie filterst du? (Leider bin ich zu faul alle Beiträge durchzuforsten).


----------



## DbSam (15. Juni 2016)

Hallo Friedel,

hast Du diesen Thread schon gelesen?


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Friedel01 (15. Juni 2016)

Der Teich wird mit vier Kammern:

1. Kammer Filterbürsten
2. Kammer Japan Matten
3. Kammer __ Hel-X bewegt
4. Kammer Hel-X ruhend

und danach eine UVC gefiltert.


----------



## tosa (15. Juni 2016)

Danke dir Friedel, wo/wie kommt das Wasser zurück in den Teich? Lässt du es aufplätschern?


----------



## Friedel01 (15. Juni 2016)

Hey Tosa,

Das Wasser wird mittels Luftheber zurück in den Teich geleitet.
Der Einlauf in den Teich befindet sich ca. 5cm unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche.
Es plätschert also nicht in den Teich.

Im Link von Carsten könnte es Eiweiß sein, nur warum ist das dann so plötzlich aufgetaucht obwohl wir nichts verändert haben......?
Bin mir da nicht so ganz sicher mit dem Eiweiß 

Gruß
Friedel


----------



## tosa (15. Juni 2016)

Hallo Friedel,

Regenwasser, Futter, Temperatur sind die Faktoren die es begünstigen.

Meistens hat man es durch das plätschern, belüften oder auch durch die LH. Normalerweise sollte sich das aber auch wieder geben. Ansonsten auf dem LH Ausgang in die biokammer ein t-Stück setzen und den Schaum damit ableiten.

Manchmal hilft auch ein wasserwechsel, Wechsel des Futters etc.


----------



## Friedel01 (15. Juni 2016)

Einen Wasserwechsel (10%) habe ich heute gemacht. 
Also den mache ich immer jeden Mittwoch....

Bin mal gespannt wie es morgen aussieht.
Es ist halt nur verwunderlich, dass alles so war wie immer und dann auf einmal die Schaumbildung da ist.
Wenn ja das Wetter extrem umgeschlagen hätte oder wir mal einen Wasserwechsel ausgelassen hätten oder oder oder.
Aber nö alles war so wie immer.


----------



## tosa (15. Juni 2016)

Hm, die Temperaturen Eiern derzeit...

Ist aber wie gesagt ungefährlich.... Sofern da nichts reingekippt wurde (danach siebtes aber nicht aus)


----------



## DbSam (16. Juni 2016)

Hallo Friedel,

lese doch bitte auch mal unter den weiterführenden Links im von mir weiter oben verlinkten Thread weiter.
Darin wird eigentlich alles verständlich erklärt.


Gruß Carsten


----------

